# Vizsla/GSP puppies



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

No affiliation, but here is your chance to own one of the best hunting mixes around https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27238901&cat=&lpid=&search=vizsla&ad_cid=2


----------

